# Possible class-action lawsuit against Molokai ....



## Kevin

Tomislav, this is nothing personal mind you so I hope it won't affect our friendship. But you should have provided some kind of training in the use of knife handling and provided me with a safety syllabus. All I did was pick up the knife improperly and carelessly and this was the result ...





If any of you other owners of octo-knives have been harmed or injured due to his negligent manufacturing by virtue of sending extremely sharp knives without having giving you the proper instruction on how to pick them up, please join me and we can begin a class-action lawsuit against him so we may be given the justice we deserve! We are innocent victims!

@Molokai

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Wildthings

I don't own one but do feel your pain. Also I have liked and eye candied his knifes before so I feel I am obligated to join this suit!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin is just a Female cat. If you don't know how to handle it you shouldn't be buying it. Leave the guy alone to get back to work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123




----------



## Kevin

You people who espouse personal responisibilty make me
sick. "Personal responsibility" Jesus Christ I bet y'all are gun toters too. You bunch of wacko exremist radical zealots need to be locked up to keep us rational underprivileged safe - thankfully the government protects us from idiots like y'all!

Hillary!!! Oh Hillary!!! A little help over here for one of your supporters please!!!



 

That's my girl you tell 'em Hillary my Heroine!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> I don't own one but do feel your pain. Also I have liked and eye candied his knifes before so I feel I am obligated to join this suit!



Barry, I must apologize but I have had to rethink my position based on my attorneys latest advice. By giving Tom likes and eye candies, you have been encouraging him and supporting him so you have been aiding and abetting him as well. I must inform you that you will be included in the lawsuit as well, and again hopefully this will not affect our friendship.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> You people who espouse personal responisibilty make me
> sick. "Personal responsibility" Jesus Christ I bet y'all are gun toters too. You bunch of wacko exremist radical zealots need to be locked up to keep us rational underprivileged safe - thankfully the government protects us from idiots like y'all!
> 
> Hillary!!! Oh Hillary!!! A little help over here for one of your supporters please!!!
> 
> View attachment 106857
> 
> That's my girl you tell 'em Hillary my Heroine!


Ok. So if the "entire" country stood up against the NRA then the NRA memebers would be standing up against theirselves. Doesn't entire mean 100% of the people ? That would include NRA members. If she can say something stupid I can also n

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> @Kevin is just a Female cat. If you don't know how to handle it you shouldn't be buying it. Leave the guy alone to get back to work.



Evidently you are totally unaware that the "goody two-shoes" veneer @Sprung hides behind is just to cover so he can conduct his cloak and dagger a job operations without being suspected. He works cheap and his specialty is arson and murder. And in special cases like yours I can pay for both! So you better watch yourself buster!


ironman123 said:


>



And you want to be aware that @Tony & @El Guapo are my southern odd jobs men!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Let me know how this turns out. I may go cut myself

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Ok. So if the "entire" country stood up against the NRA then the NRA memebers would be standing up against theirselves. Doesn't entire mean 100% of the people ? That would include NRA members. If she can say something stupid I can also n



That's ridiculous. Next you'll be saying that welfare, Social Security, food stamps, the cheese program, public schools, and income taxes are not necessary for a free and prosperous nation!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Let me know how this turns out. I may go cut myself



See now you're finally starting to think clearly! We have to hold these big small businesses accountable for their actions!


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Evidently you are totally unaware that the "goody two-shoes" veneer @Sprung hides behind is just to cover so he can conduct his cloak and dagger a job operations without being suspected. He works cheap and his specialty is arson and murder. And in special cases like yours I can pay for both! So you better watch yourself buster!
> 
> 
> And you want to be aware that @Tony & @El Guapo are my southern odd jobs men!



So you want the government to take care of you but still want the power to enforce your own personal agenda? Either be a sheeple or grow a pair. Not both.


----------



## rocky1

There's a reason you don't let children play with sharp objects!!

I suppose he could recall all of them and grind the sharp edges off for you clumsy folks that pick knives up by the wrong end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> So you want the government to take care of you but still want the power to enforce your own personal agenda.



Absolutely! Entitlement is the foundation of the American dream, didn't you know that? I am entitled to hypocrisy and double standards. Just look at our honorable politicians - they told us that we are supposed to follow their lead. You're way out of touch with reality, the day of working hard, saving, and minding your own business is dead and outmoded.

You're supposed to share your wealth with others and if you don't you should be forced to. I am not required to share mine because I choose not to work. That's my God-given right and it is protected by the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> There's a reason you don't let children play with sharp objects!!
> 
> I suppose he could recall all of them and grind the sharp edges off for you clumsy folks that pick knives up by the wrong end.



Good grief what is wrong with you people? You act like this is my fault or something!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Somebody has fallen off the rocker or went on a date with Bernie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> That's ridiculous. Next you'll be saying that welfare, Social Security, food stamps, the cheese program, public schools, and income taxes are not necessary for a free and prosperous nation!


And which one of those are free ?


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Somebody has fallen off the rocker or went on a date with Bernie



No, I'm asserting my consitutional right of pursuing happiness; not working and being paid for it makes me happy. Get back to work JACK I need a new bass boat.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> No, I'm asserting my consitutional right of pursuing happiness; not working and being paid for it makes me happy. Get back to work JACK I need a new bass boat.


Well I need a new boat also so let's get @Mike1950 to work some overtime so we can get boats and new shoes next week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> And which one of those are free ?



All of them! You working people pay for them for us lazy bums underprivileged.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> Well I need a new boat also so let's get @Mike1950 to work some overtime so we can get boats and new shoes next week


I don't think retirement pays time and a half.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

Well it looks like Kevin shouldn't be allowed to own that sweet knife for his own good. Probably something to do with veggies. I think a raffle is in order.


Edit: I still think that knife is rediculously beautiful. The finish and the way it goes with the handle is just nuts.... deal with it being sharp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> Well it looks like Kevin shouldn't be allowed to own that sweet knife for his own good. Probably something to do with veggies. I think a raffle is in order.
> 
> 
> Edit: I still think taht knife is rediculously beautiful. The finish and the way it goes with the handle is just nuts.... deal with it being sharp!



I'm trying to cope ... I really am.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002

@Kevin since you have one of Molokai's knives (and I think multiple) and I don't have any, can you cut another finger for me so I can join in on the class action suit?

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Evidently you are totally unaware that the "goody two-shoes" veneer @Sprung hides behind is just to cover so he can conduct his cloak and dagger a job operations without being suspected. He works cheap and his specialty is arson and murder. And in special cases like yours I can pay for both! So you better watch yourself buster!
> 
> 
> And you want to be aware that @Tony & @El Guapo are my southern odd jobs men!



Ahh, but you must not have seen my rates when it comes to "taking care of" guys I actually like!  You see, I happen to like @Schroedc so you'll have to pay the premium price if you want me to take on the job. It's in the ultra fine print of the roughly 2,000 pages of contract that you didn't read before signing, much like no one read your beloved Obama care bill before signing it. Might be time to pull up a comfy chair - it's going to be a long read on your part!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I'm trying to cope ... I really am.....



Might I suggest heading to your nearest "safe space" then? Don't worry, they'll keep your delicate and fragile self from having to deal with anything that makes you even slightly uncomfortable. If you ask nicely, they may even run WB through a filter for you so that every post made here is changed to something that will make you as happy as the thought of having Bernie or Hillary in the White House.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm ordering you a 'knife handling' trophy, Kevin. You obviously failed at the task, but ours is a culture of encouragement... Everyone deserves a trophy! Atta boy!

I'm gonna go ahead and give you the fork badge too since I found this picture of you

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I'm ordering you a 'knife handling' trophy, Kevin. You obviously failed at the task, but ours is a culture of encouragement... Everyone deserves a trophy! Atta boy!
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and give you the fork badge too since I found this picture of you
> View attachment 106869



You're abusing me! You didn't give me a spoon trophy too and I want my spoon trophy! I deserve one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai

Popcorn smiley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Evidently you are totally unaware that the "goody two-shoes" veneer @Sprung hides behind is just to cover so he can conduct his cloak and dagger a job operations without being suspected. He works cheap and his specialty is arson and murder. And in special cases like yours I can pay for both! So you better watch yourself buster!
> 
> 
> And you want to be aware that @Tony & @El Guapo are my southern odd jobs men!



I'm totally with you @Kevin!!! I was at my family reunion,so I'm a little late here, but I TOTALLY got your back! I don't know about @El Guapo, but I am dam near broke, so I'll be your heavy. Also, unlike @Sprung, I work pretty cheap! Who should I go after first???????


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> I'm totally with you @Kevin!!! I was at my family reunion,so I'm a little late here, but I TOTALLY got your back! I don't know about @El Guapo, but I am dam near broke, so I'll be your heavy. Also, unlike @Sprung, I work pretty cheap! Who should I go after first???????


If Kevin says me and you come after me will you bring me some mesquite burl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I'm totally with you @Kevin!!! I was at my family reunion,so I'm a little late here, but I TOTALLY got your back! I don't know about @El Guapo, but I am dam near broke, so I'll be your heavy. Also, unlike @Sprung, I work pretty cheap! Who should I go after first???????



Would you considering paying me for giving you some work?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> If Kevin says me and you come after me will you bring me some mesquite burl?



Sure! I mean, I might have to rough you up, but we're still friends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Good grief what is wrong with you people? You act like this is my fault or something!


Reminds me of a few customers that have come to my table. When you tell them the knives will shave they have to test them with their thumbs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

For my day job, I work for a company that leases knives to restaurants and we sharpen them on a regular basis. I told a guy when he asked that he could shave with them, so he tried it on his arm and promptly filleted about 5" off his arm. I told him he was a dumb**s. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Reminds me of a few customers that have come to my table. When you tell them the knives will shave they have to test them with their thumbs!



That reminds me, I need to pick up one of the Persians before I go to the courthouse and file my complaints....


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> For my day job, I work for a company that leases knives to restaurants and we sharpen them on a regular basis. I told a guy when he asked that he could shave with them, so he tried it on his arm and promptly filleted about 5" off his arm. I told him he was a dumb**s. Tony



Okay break from the joking & BS....restaurants really "lease" knives? How much are knives that have to be "leased" worth?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> That reminds me, I need to pick up one of the Persians before I go to the courthouse and file my complaints....



Mama always said, You can't get blood out of a turnip.


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Mama always said, You can't get blood out of a turnip.



Dog gone my luck. I thought you were loaded. Mama always said there'd be days like this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Dang @Kevin, you practicing that circumcision on yourself?
_ digitus secundus manuscision_

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Dog gone my luck. I thought you were loaded. Mama always said there'd be days like this.[/QUOTE  I have some friends in Barry's favorite branch of the service.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Okay break from the joking & BS....restaurants really "lease" knives? How much are knives that have to be "leased" worth?



Actually, they're pretty good for what they are. They're nowhere near what the guys here make, but we hollow grind the edges and they're really sharp. We sharpen them on a 2 week basis for them. The edge doesn't last forever, but it is very sufficient for that time frame. We make money on volume, I've got about 400 customers just in SA.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## robert flynt

Tony said:


> Actually, they're pretty good for what they are. They're nowhere near what the guys here make, but we hollow grind the edges and they're really sharp. We sharpen them on a 2 week basis for them. The edge doesn't last forever, but it is very sufficient for that time frame. We make money on volume, I've got about 400 customers just in SA.


Sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## Tony

robert flynt said:


> Sounds like a lot of work!



Not as much for me as you think, I average 47 restaurants a day, but I just switch them out, we have 2 sets for everyone. Tony


----------



## Molokai

@Kevin if you don't have a medical receipt or bill of any kind that diluted ketchup you used to make a false flag accusations against me it will not hold in any court....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> @Kevin if you don't have a medical receipt or bill of any kind that diluted ketchup you used to make a false flag accusations against me it will not hold in any court....



We can settle this out of court and save all the court costs. Insurance is going to cover all but about 726,000 usd so I will accept that and call us even . . . .





Edit: sorry I misread the invoice the amount you owe is a little over 3/4 of a million.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Hey Suess! That is an actual hospital bill(clearly not from this ruse)! What could a hospital possibly do to justify a seven digit bill?!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Hey Suess! That is an actual hospital bill(clearly not from this ruse)! What could a hospital possibly do to justify a seven digit bill?!



You must be joking ... did you see the size of my gash!?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> ... did you see the size of my gash!?



So you had the big surgery without me, huh?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> So you had the big surgery without me, huh?



The second after I hit submit I realized what I did lol . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> What could a hospital possibly do to justify a seven digit bill?!



I just grabbed it off G images - I was wondering also. Had to be a head transplant or something really major like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I just grabbed it off G images - I was wondering also. Had to be a head transplant or something really major like that.




Plastic surgery for @Tclem ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Plastic surgery for @Tclem ?



Hair transplant - they had to call in numerous expert surgeons, wizards, witch doctors, magicians, shamans, shaolin monks, sorcerers, druids, warlocks, necromancers, preachers, pastors, priests, popes, cardinals, bishops, snake charmers and especially gay hairdressers from around the world. Hear tell Jimmy Swaggert and Benny Hinn even made an appearance but they got into a turf war with the Reverends Jackson and Sharpton when both sales teams were asking for donations in the same lobby and all 4 were thrown out of the hospital. Anyway, here's the post op progress thus far . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Boy am I glad I'm not implicated here. Glad I stick to pens and pistol grips....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Hair transplant - Anyway, here's the post op progress thus far . . .


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Hair transplant - they had to call in numerous expert surgeons, wizards, witch doctors, magicians, shamans, shaolin monks, sorcerers, druids, warlocks, necromancers, preachers, pastors, priests, popes, cardinals, bishops, snake charmers and especially gay hairdressers from around the world. Hear tell Jimmy Swaggert and Benny Hinn even made an appearance but they got into a turf war with the Reverends Jackson and Sharpton when both sales teams were asking for donations in the same lobby and all 4 were thrown out of the hospital. Anyway, here's the post op progress thus far . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 106925


At least it isn't a Bernie face

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Coming in, silently...
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
 




Sssshhhhh...
I know where he lives...
I know what he drinks...
Just name a price...
sssshhhhh...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MKTacop

I feel that @Kevin and his baseless lawsuit against the innocent @Molokai are reprehensible! I propose a counter lawsuit against Kevin for his blatant disregard for our combined need for FBE blanks and lumber of all sizes. He is like a drug dealer.....he hooked us all with the woodworking treats he provided, but NOW, he withholds the goods...forcing us to beg for more. All the while, he sits back redirecting our attention towards an innocent member because of his own shortcomings, rather than face the music for his own misdeeds. Who agrees??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

MKTacop said:


> Who agrees??



I'm not sure you'll see my hand go up.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Walker

@Kevin, if you haven't already secured an attorney for this suit, I suggest the firm of Dewey Cheatum and Howe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## brown down

@Kevin you once told me I need to lay off the sauce it may be time you took your own advice 
this thread has me dying laughing

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Well @Molokai I have my complaint drawn up. I need to add a few more respondents ... mostly members in this thread that have been unfaithful to me, especially the Boner Doc who made a public dig at my private gash ... but once I dot the eyes (a black eye slang reference so watch your fool selves at SWAT) and cross the tees (a lame golf reference) the complaint will be filed.

Tom, you can avoid losing all your possessions and your gorgeous wife (yes you are much better looking and a better specimen of a man physically but when I have everyone's money she might swing my way on the side anyway) by simply agreeing to make me a knife to my specifications. I will pay for it too. But you must agree to give me some pointers on how to pick up a knife properly.

Then, and only then, will I stop this uncomfortable process (pro-sess in @Kenbo speak) and we can all be one happy family again. What say you? Will you build me another knife to my specs? Will you post a safety video? If you don't, I imagine the other respondents will file a class action lawsuit against you for not acting reasonably to prevent mine agaisnt you ... and them. Think seriously before you make your decision. I suggest you invite Loris over for a few beers before you reject my very generous offer ......

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Molokai

I just suggest you don't use any of the knives you have and leave the knife cutting and everything related to knives to us professionals. As we speak my lawyer is on the way to Montana and will call you as soon as he lands... prepare the magic unicorn forest for deforestation.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

